# 1947 ford 9n Stalling under load



## Armycowboy63b (Feb 9, 2017)

I bought this 1947 ford 9n with the thought of using it until i can restore it i love these old tractors i just did a carb rebuild and tune but when i put it under load it stalls and dies i was wondering if it was timing or any other possible problems hope yall can help


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Armycowboy63b, welcome to the forum.

Sounds to me like the governor may not be working. Check your connections to ensure that it is all hooked up. There's a big spring that provides resistance for the governor to work against. When the engine starts to bog down, the governor should automatically kick in and give it throttle to maintain engine rpm's.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Armycowboy63b. I agree with EdF. It may be a moot point, but if your tractor is a '47, it would be a 2N. May need that info for parts ordering,, etc.. How about some pictures!


----------

